# 2012 R3 Team



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Well I finally got my bike, 2012 R3 Team frame and fork(replaced 2010 RS), SRAM Force Group(except chain and cassette) and Easton EA90 SLX wheels. This bike also has the SRAM BBright adapter which allowed me to use the Force cranks. Just picked it up this evening so haven't had a chance to ride it yet, except around the block. Sorry for the poor pics but all I had was my camera phone.

View attachment 244950


View attachment 244951


View attachment 244949


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks awesome, i have an RS and often wonder...! What size frame are you on and what isyour saddle height set at?

Thaks,


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Har! It's a 56, as was my RS. The R3 is actually a warranty replacement for my RS. I'll have to check what the actual saddle height is and let you know.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

wow you got to be kidding me although i wont make a beef about it. I also had a replacement RS and they replaced with another RS, there wasnt even a mention or wimper about an R3 i even asked the shop if Cervelo would replace the frame cost and i would pay the difference for an R3. On the plus side i went from a cracked bottom bracket on my 2010 RS with 5'000 miles on it to a new/replacement 2010 RS frame in less than a week.

So you owned a RS, can you share how much different this bike is (if it is) and what are the most signifigant differences? The geometry on these new R3 is similiar to what the RS is right?


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

From what I was told, there were no 56 RS frames left? I can neither confirm not deny this but it's what I was told. My options were either to get the R3, even, or the Team for a slight "up charge". I went the Team route obviously. 

As for the differences, the biggest difference is the R3 likes to be "pushed". What I mean by that is it is a lot quicker to do what you ask it. The RS was a great bike but wasn't always the most nimble. If you got it going on your line you could bet it would take you, but it was a little slower to make any sudden changes. The R3 on the other hand feels like it knows what you're thinking and takes you there, no questions asked. They both soak up the road as while not being mute, also had a Roubaix that was VERY comfortable while almost feeling "dead", as if it soaked up too much. I like to think of the RS as a Cadillac CTS Coupe while the R3 is more of a BMW M series. Of course this is just my opinion...


----------



## uhland (Apr 29, 2011)

wondering if you know the geometry difference - or fit differnece - between the Cervelo and the Masi Evo - i'm waiting for the the Force version to deliver in a 56cm - prior to this i road the 2006 Tarmac E5 S-works in a 57cm - the Masi i love with the huge bb - the geometry is different from the specialized but not by much - i'm 5'11" - and all fitting puts me with a c/c 55.6 top tube and 54 c/c seat tube - the masi jumps from 56 to 59 and that just seemed too much


----------



## mf11 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

What's the difference between R3 and R3 Team?


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> What's the difference between R3 and R3 Team?


The only difference I can tell you for sure is that the R3 Team comes with the SL fork and the R3 comes with the standard. There is also supposedly some small differences between the frame build up, carbon wise, that is supposed to save a few grams. How much of that is true and how much is marketing is debatable?!


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice bike!


----------



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

Great looking!


----------



## IchDien (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Social racer (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice bike I have ordered the same one are you happy with it??

I can't wait to get on mine


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

My new RS was replaced under warranty at 3 weeks old and less than 400km of use, I was told that there were only 1 other RS frame in my size left in Australia which makes me wonder what happens if the replacement also fails the same way the first one did around the BB, will they offer a R3 I wonder?


----------

